# Expecting a Kindle? What is your Due Date?



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I know there are many of you who have placed orders and are now patiently waiting the arrival day. Please post the date you orderd and expected due date here. We can use this a support thread as you wait.

Linda


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Ordered November 24
Expected Delivery Date ... February 12-24

I am officially suffering from EDD rather than ADD!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ordered November 20th

Amazon bumped me back to February 13-24

Someone hold my hand please


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ordered Nov 15. (Mom's)

Expected Delivery Dec 3 - Dec 9

Looks like an early delivery though, I just got the Shipping Soon update. Hopefully Friday!


--------

Also:

Ordered Nov 24 (Daughter's)

Expected Delivery Feb 12-24


----------



## pickychicky (Nov 20, 2008)

Ordered Nov 17  Delivery Scheduled Dec 8-10

Obsessively checking my amazon account every 15 minutes for the "shipping soon" notice. Please, oh please, get to me by next Tuesday so I have it for my trip. I am so anxious about this, it might as well be a baby coming.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

While I am fortunate enough to already have mine, I ordered a second one for a Christmas present for my husband.  So:

Ordered Nov 21
Expected Delivery Dec 17-22

It just might arrive in time!  However, he already knows he's getting it, so if it's a little late that'll be ok.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Ordered Nov 24th; Expected due date Feb 13th - Feb 25th


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ordered: Nov. 19
Original Due Date: Dec 12-16
Revised Date: Dec. 12-29 *This item will arrive after Dec. 25*

After seeing some people have order dates around mine and due dates before mine, I will be upset if mine doesn't get here until Christmas


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

I just noticed that my order says shipping soon instead of not yet shipped. Any idea how long it usually takes them to ship once that happens?  I hope I'm not getting excited for nothing.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Well that's exciting news Joe. I'm not sure but several members have recently been where you are. Vampyre should know & he will respond. I searched and from what Vamp posted it looks like 3 or 4 days until delivery.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings -- I ordered on Nov. 10 with estimated delivery of 12/1 (Monday) to 12/2.  I received notice that it has been shipped and note that as of 3:30 this morning (11/26) Wednesday, that it is in Jersey City, NJ only 25 miles from me on Long Island.  Yet the delivery date is still estimated for next Monday.  The next stop in the distribution process is only a mile away, and I am sure it will be there today in the afternoon.  Now I know that tomorrow is a holiday, but I would think that they could at least have it on the truck for a Friday delivery.  Go figure! Five days for 20 miles! I would be hesitent to use UPS for any of my personal shipping in the future.  They are not competitive.
\
ZU


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Greetings -- I ordered on Nov. 10 with estimated delivery of 12/1 (Monday) to 12/2. I received notice that it has been shipped and note that as of 3:30 this morning (11/26) Wednesday, that it is in Jersey City, NJ only 25 miles from me on Long Island. Yet the delivery date is still estimated for next Monday. The next stop in the distribution process is only a mile away, and I am sure it will be there today in the afternoon. Now I know that tomorrow is a holiday, but I would think that they could at least have it on the truck for a Friday delivery. Go figure! Five days for 20 miles! I would be hesitent to use UPS for any of my personal shipping in the future. They are not competitive.
> \
> ZU


 Hello Again -- I made a terrible mistake; it is not UPS, it is USPS. Big differnce! Maybe I will still see it on Friday -- perhaps Saturday.

ZU


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> I just noticed that my order says shipping soon instead of not yet shipped. Any idea how long it usually takes them to ship once that happens? I hope I'm not getting excited for nothing.


It can vary from a couple hours to all day. Mine was "Shipping soon" for over 12 hours. It left late but was till here the next day like it was supposed to be.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Hello Again -- I made a terrible mistake; it is not UPS, it is USPS. Big differnce! Maybe I will still see it on Friday -- perhaps Saturday.
> 
> ZU


That sounds like good news. Friday is better than Saturday, but Saturday is definitely better than Monday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

One good thing about USPS is they will deliver on Saturday.  As a added bonus I always know my mail gets here at about 3:30 every day.  With UPS, it's a crap shoot at best.  They have arrived anytime between 10:00 AM to 8:00 pm.


----------



## Bill (Nov 27, 2008)

Ordered mine Sunday.  Due date:

February 13, 2009 - February 25, 2009

I think I was less anxious for my second child to be born...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Well unlike your second child, your Kindle will never fail you.  OK just kidding, just a little Kindle humore...please don't hurt me.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Hello Again -- I made a terrible mistake; it is not UPS, it is USPS. Big differnce! Maybe I will still see it on Friday -- perhaps Saturday.
> 
> ZU


*I would think by the weekend ZU....fingers crossed *


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill said:


> Ordered mine Sunday. Due date:
> 
> February 13, 2009 - February 25, 2009
> 
> I think I was less anxious for my second child to be born...


*Welcome aboard Bill...hopefully we'll have a busy January here instead of February ;-)*


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I got my answer. It was only about 3 hours after noticing that it was shipping soon before it actually shipped. I guess I was all worried for nothing. Not only will I have mine before Christmas, I'll have it earlier than promised. I should have it Friday by 3.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool Joe! happy for ya!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*That's great Joe!*


----------



## pickychicky (Nov 20, 2008)

congrats Joe - I'm sooooo jealous.    I ordered on the 17th and mines still not shipping soon or on the way. Hoping my overnight shipping helps me get mine by Tuesday.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill said:


> Ordered mine Sunday. Due date:
> 
> February 13, 2009 - February 25, 2009
> 
> I think I was less anxious for my second child to be born...


Welcome Bill nice to have you join us. This is a fun place to be. Visit The Book Corner for great recommendations, we are starting bookclubs in Jan which we are excited about. "I think I was less anxious for my second child to be born", this is a sign of a true Kindleholic.  You will be right at home here! Go to Intro?Welcome & introduce yourself so you will receive a proper Welcome.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> Well I got my answer. It was only about 3 hours after noticing that it was shipping soon before it actually shipped. I guess I was all worried for nothing. Not only will I have mine before Christmas, I'll have it earlier than promised. I should have it Friday by 3.


Great news Joe!

Happy Kindling


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

Order date: Nov 24
Expected Due Date: Feb 13-25

If only I had ordered a week or so earlier...but oh well. It'll be February before we know it, right?


----------



## Msslaydbug (Nov 26, 2008)

I ordered mine on Nov 17th and it still is estimating Dec 5-9. It better arrive soon - my family is sick of hearing me talk about it. I check my account about 3 times a day ! I am keeping my fingers crossed for sometime next week. I have Prime so I upgraded to the 1 day shipping option !


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

paisley said:


> Order date: Nov 24
> Expected Due Date: Feb 13-25
> 
> If only I had ordered a week or so earlier...but oh well. It'll be February before we know it, right?


Hi Paisley, I am the official welcome committee so I am going to ask that you go to Intro/Welcome & tell us more about yourself. We are a friendly bunch and share a passion for reading and our Kindles. The Book Corner and Accessories are popular forums. Bookclubs starting in Jan which should be fun. Look forward to reading more posts from you. We will support you as you wait for the big arrival.


----------



## EyeMc (Nov 11, 2008)

Ordered 11/25/08
Due 2/24/09

If it is anything like my children, it will arrive about 3/1/09


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

EyeMc said:


> Ordered 11/25/08
> Due 2/24/09
> 
> If it is anything like my children, it will arrive about 3/1/09


ACK! My boy was a week late! Kindle better not be like my child....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill said:


> Ordered mine Sunday. Due date:
> 
> February 13, 2009 - February 25, 2009
> 
> I think I was less anxious for my second child to be born...


Bill, welcome to Kindleboards and congratulations on your first post! You're obviously going to fit in just fine. We all go on Kindlewatch with you... lots of expectant parents here!

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

We ordered my husband's Kindle on Nov. 15th. I got an e-mail from Amazon today that it shipped via USPS and I have the tracking number. It's coming from Warrendale, PA and I live just outside Pittsburgh.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wahoo, Suzanne!!!

Keep us posted.  We love waiting with people...

Betsy


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> It can vary from a couple hours to all day. Mine was "Shipping soon" for over 12 hours. It left late but was till here the next day like it was supposed to be.


Mine said "shipping soon" for about 24 hours!!  

Ordered Nov. 12th
Shipped Nov. 26th
Estimated Delivery Dec. 2nd


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Msslaydbug said:


> I ordered mine on Nov 17th and it still is estimating Dec 5-9. It better arrive soon - my family is sick of hearing me talk about it. I check my account about 3 times a day ! I am keeping my fingers crossed for sometime next week. I have Prime so I upgraded to the 1 day shipping option !


Don't you love having Prime? 
I unfortunately just left it on 2-day shipping thinking I'd be fine waiting - now I'm not so sure.... haha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Miss Molly we're on Kindle watch right with you!!! Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

> Expecting a Kindle? What is your Due Date?


I swear to God, if you people somehow brainwash LR into knitting baby blankets for your "newborn" Kindles, I will individually hunt each of you down and kill you. Or at least tell you bad jokes until you wish you were dead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I swear to God, if you people somehow brainwash LR into knitting baby blankets for your "newborn" Kindles, I will individually hunt each of you down and kill you. Or at least tell you bad jokes until you wish you were dead.


You don't want a little half pint sloshing around the joint?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I swear to God, if you people somehow brainwash LR into knitting baby blankets for your "newborn" Kindles, I will individually hunt each of you down and kill you. Or at least tell you bad jokes until you wish you were dead.


Wow, Jim, that's a great idea which we would never have thought of! LOL!



> Or at least tell you bad jokes until you wish you were dead.


Aren't you already doing this?  (wink, wink, nod, nod)

Betsy


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings and Happy Thanksgiving --

Just curious -- But for you Kindle-eers that already received your K'l, where was it shipped from?

ZU  (stepfather of Die_Kindlmaus)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Zorrosuncle said:


> Greetings and Happy Thanksgiving --
> 
> Just curious -- But for you Kindle-eers that already received your K'l, where was it shipped from?
> 
> ZU (stepfather of Die_Kindlmaus)


Mine was shipped from Lexington, KY.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

So was mine, I think.  It then went to Louisville.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't know where Gertie shipped from.  I went to Amazon to check but there was no info on an order that old.  What was surprising is that I went for free shipping, she shipped on 8/27 via UPS, and I got her 8/29.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Live in Little Rock, shipped from Memphis. Took 3 days for a 3 hr. drive.


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mine got here about 2 hours ago and I've been playing with it since it arrived. It left from Elizabethtown, KY if I recall correctly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> Mine got here about 2 hours ago and I've been playing with it since it arrived. It left from Elizabethtown, KY if I recall correctly.


Wahoo, Joeperry!!! Are you loving it? Downloaded books?

Betsy


----------



## joeperry97 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have lots of samples and free books but the only thing I've actually paid for is Leslie's book and I've started my 14 day trial of the Houston Chronicle.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> Mine got here about 2 hours ago and I've been playing with it since it arrived. It left from Elizabethtown, KY if I recall correctly.


Congrats! You will have to tell us all about it...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> I have lots of samples and free books but the only thing I've actually paid for is Leslie's book and I've started my 14 day trial of the Houston Chronicle.


Good for you. The spending will start soon enough.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joeperry97 said:


> I have lots of samples and free books but the only thing I've actually paid for is Leslie's book and I've started my 14 day trial of the Houston Chronicle.


 No money better spent than for Leslie's book.

Betsy


----------



## Beth (Nov 20, 2008)

> Ordered: Nov. 19
> Original Due Date: Dec 12-16
> Revised Date: Dec. 12-29 *This item will arrive after Dec. 25*
> 
> After seeing some people have order dates around mine and due dates before mine, I will be upset if mine doesn't get here until Christmas


I just posted in the other thread, but I ordered the 19th and its now telling me I won't get it until* MARCH*.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> I have lots of samples and free books but the only thing I've actually paid for is Leslie's book and I've started my 14 day trial of the Houston Chronicle.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> No money better spent than for Leslie's book.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, thank you...

L


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I ordered my Kindle on 11/21. The confirmation gave me a anticipated shipping date of 12/17-20. A day or two later there was a note on my order that it would be received after 12/25. The following day they'd narrowed it down to 12/26-27. 

I'm not sure, but I expect the shipping dates are different for each Amazon distribution facility - if you live in an area with lots of new Kindle orders, you might wait longer for delivery than someone in another area of the country.

While I was checking my Kindle order this afternoon, I noticed that a book (the old-fashioned kind  that I ordered was scanned in about 100 miles away on 11/24 ... but hasn't left there yet (11/2. It's being sent USPS, so it will probably show up here on Monday or Tuesday. Still, I'm glad I opted for the faster shipping on my Kindle - we live in an area where there is no USPS home-delivery and they're closed on Saturday. 

Glynnis


----------



## Delby (Nov 29, 2008)

ordered my kindle this morning Nov 29.

Due date with one day shipping on Dec 2. 

btw its a referb... (reborn)...:>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Delby said:


> ordered my kindle this morning Nov 29.
> 
> Due date with one day shipping on Dec 2.
> 
> btw its a referb... (reborn)...:>


Congrats, Delby, we'll be on Kindlewatch with you on the 2nd!

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Delby said:


> btw its a referb... (reborn)...:>


Good for you! I would have done the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Delby said:


> ordered my kindle this morning Nov 29.
> 
> Due date with one day shipping on Dec 2.
> 
> btw its a referb... (reborn)...:>


I think you just came up with a new kindle word..

born again kindle---one that has been refurbished. 

congrats and I am sure Tuesday will be a great day for you!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Since I had a late feb due date... I order one of reborn Kindles. Nw due date - 12/3 (haven't cancelled my original order though, just in case)


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Very cool.  Let us know all about it.  I would think those reborn Kindles would sell out really fast.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

I bought mine today and my due-date is Tuesday. That's right! I'm ecstatic right now.
Yes, yes it's refurbished. But it's mine, all mine!


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

TM said:


> Since I had a late feb due date... I order one of reborn Kindles. Nw due date - 12/3 (haven't cancelled my original order though, just in case)


Hmm, maybe that was a wiser choice. I did cancel my original order when I got a refurbished one. I figured after the holidays the demand will go down and shipping time will return to normal-ish.
I hope my reborn baby is OK so I don't regret canceling that order.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't think you can lose with this deal.  If there is anything wrong with it, which I doubt there will be, then you can always return it and re-order a new one.

Or if you are evil, sell it on eBay and buy 2 or 3 new ones...hehehe.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I don't think you can lose with this deal. If there is anything wrong with it, which I doubt there will be, then you can always return it and re-order a new one.
> 
> Or if you are evil, sell it on eBay and buy 2 or 3 new ones...hehehe.


I would never ever sell my own child, shame on you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I said if, *IF* you were evil...


----------



## pickychicky (Nov 20, 2008)

New due date for me

Monday is the big day - it has shipped. I went ahead and adopted a reborn Kindle. I haven't yet canceled the original order, but I think I will. I did consider selling the new one on ebay, but I feel like it would be bad Kindle Karma.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pickychicky said:


> New due date for me
> 
> Monday is the big day - it has shipped. I went ahead and adopted a reborn Kindle. I haven't yet canceled the original order, but I think I will. I did consider selling the new one on ebay, but I feel like it would be bad Kindle Karma.


Wow, this born-again Kindle thing is really taking off here. Come Monday, you're going to be one happy Kindle parent.

Do you know yet if it's a girl or a boy?


----------



## pickychicky (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh she's definitely a girl. Her name is Trixie and she's already got books and samples just waiting for her 'birth'. LOL. (I was a huge Trixie Belden fan as a kid - too bad they're not available on Kindle!)


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

I need to think about what to name mine. Hmm, probably Brod, one of my favorite characters (name that book?).


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Chief Emil Brod? (Olen Steinhauer's novels)

Nemo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pickychicky said:


> Oh she's definitely a girl. Her name is Trixie and she's already got books and samples just waiting for her 'birth'. LOL. (I was a huge Trixie Belden fan as a kid - too bad they're not available on Kindle!)


I also loved Trixie Belden, still have some on my book shelf. I remember after reading the first book, I used "bevy" in Scrabble. My 3-year-older brother would not believe it was a word. Tee hee

Betsy


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Chief Emil Brod? (Olen Steinhauer's novels)
> 
> Nemo


Nope. Never even heard of those in fact.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Nope. Never even heard of those in fact.


I couldn't tell you what one was about. My brother was reading one earlier this summer and was telling me about Chief Emil Brod. Just took a chance maybe you were talking about the same. 

Nemo


----------



## bartoloa (Nov 30, 2008)

Ordered 2 on 18 Nov 08
Shipping Estimate: 15-18 Dec 08
Delivery Estimate: 22 Dec 08 - 2 Jan 09


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Bartoloa!  ordered 2!!  Woohoo!  Double the fun!

Congratulations on your being an expectant Kindler!

Welcome to Kindleboards, and be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself.

We LOVE being on Kindlewatch with expectant Kindlers, let us know when you get a shipping confirmation.  In the mean time, you can go over to the Book Corner and find lots of good free and bargain book, and favorite book, recommendations, learn about the Kindle in the Tips & Tricks and in Let's Talk Kindle, and find gifts for your Kindles in Accessories.

You'll have your Kindles just in time to join our Book Klubs!  Go to the Book Corner to learn more.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

bartoloa said:


> Ordered 2 on 18 Nov 08
> Shipping Estimate: 15-18 Dec 08
> Delivery Estimate: 22 Dec 08 - 2 Jan 09


TWINS!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's too cool.  I'm all verklempt at the thought of twins arriving to the Kindleboards community.

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Micdiddy said:


> Hmm, maybe that was a wiser choice. I did cancel my original order when I got a refurbished one. I figured after the holidays the demand will go down and shipping time will return to normal-ish.
> I hope my reborn baby is OK so I don't regret canceling that order.


Congrats Micdiddy, we will be waiting with you. Can't wait to read the post after the baby arrives.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Congrats Micdiddy, we will be waiting with you. Can't wait to read the post after the baby arrives.


I don't know, after I get my Kindle I may never ever use another piece of technology again. I may never leave my house again, or my reading couch. MAYBE to get some food.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

You may not realize just how close to the truth yo are there.  I barely used my computer or TV at all last week after I got my Kindle.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> You may not realize just how close to the truth yo are there. I barely used my computer or TV at all last week after I got my Kindle.


I remember when I started reading voraciously and after awhile I thought to myself "I haven't even turned my Wii on for weeks."


----------



## laurendenise (Dec 1, 2008)

Mine is Dec.3rd.

I am so kindlewatching!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Drum Roll,  the excitement mounts.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to Bill and laurendenise!! I think I welcomed the rest of you expectant Kindle owners in other threads!! If I did miss anyone, I apologize! Hope your wait goes quickly as you spend time on the boards!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is anyone Kindlewatching today?  Anyone?  I love Kindlewatch!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I do too Betsy! We relive our excitement through those of you waiting on delivery day.  I remember the day mine arrived like it was yesterday.   I know someone is expecting the 3rd but can't recall who.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is anyone Kindlewatching today? Anyone? I love Kindlewatch!!!!
> 
> Betsy


I am expecting Kindle #5 tomorrow...

I bought it to give to Susan (right-hand person in my office) but now I am debating whether to give it to my husband. Hmm....I'll have a few weeks to make up my mind.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think maybe Delby and Miss Molly are "due" Dec 2?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Guess what just arrived, one day early? I haven't even had a chance to check my email for the shipping status!

It came from Campbellsville, KY.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Guess what just arrived, one day early? I haven't even had a chance to check my email for the shipping status!
> 
> It came from Campbellsville, KY.
> 
> L


Doing the happy dance for you, Leslie. I hope other Kindlewaiters get a similar surprise.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Guess what just arrived, one day early? I haven't even had a chance to check my email for the shipping status!
> 
> It came from Campbellsville, KY.
> 
> L


I feel so cheated, we didn't get to do a Kindlewatch! 

Have you given it to her yet? Huh? Huh? Of course, she's going to join Kindleboards, right?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I feel so cheated, we didn't get to do a Kindlewatch!
> 
> Have you given it to her yet? Huh? Huh? Of course, she's going to join Kindleboards, right?
> 
> Betsy


Actually, I am debating what to do! This was a refurbished Kindle. The box looks absolutely brand new, all wrapped in cellophane. I was going to open it to make sure the Kindle was brand new but now I am not so sure I should do that.

As for giving it to her....again, not sure. Her birthday was last Thursday (Thanksgiving) and I gave her the day off with pay (didn't have to use vacation time). I could wrap this up and give it to her a combo birthday/Christmas present and still give her the day off at Christmas (which is what I usually do). Or just wait til Christmas? Or give it to my husband?

Ack, decisions, decisions! Advice is welcome.

L


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats Leslie.

I am so pathetic, I read that someone got their Kindle, got delivery notice etc and what do I so? Check on my status, again and again. I don't know why, but I know its going to be a long long Winter until February


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks, Atunah.

I did wrap the present, wrote out a card and put it on her desk. I deregistered it from my account so Susan should be good to go when she arrives...I might have to give her the rest of the day off!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And tell her her boss doesn't mind if she spends all day on Kindleboards....



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Congrats Leslie.
> 
> I am so pathetic, I read that someone got their Kindle, got delivery notice etc and what do I so? Check on my status, again and again. I don't know why, but I know its going to be a long long Winter until February


I did the same thing on the one I ordered for my brother...

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Thanks, Atunah.
> 
> I did wrap the present, wrote out a card and put it on her desk. I deregistered it from my account so Susan should be good to go when she arrives...I might have to give her the rest of the day off!
> 
> L


Do you have any openings?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

So cool Leslie - and ya are a great boss!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I gave an update (yes, she opened it) in the refurbished Kindles thread.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am so pathetic, I read that someone got their Kindle, got delivery notice etc and what do I so? Check on my status, again and again. I don't know why, but I know its going to be a long long Winter until February


"Winter must be cold for those with no warm memories." Kindleboards is where we keep the warm memories going for Kindlewaiters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

We all need more bosses like you!  I will relocate.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

My Kindle arrived yesterday! Of course I was so tired from work I didn't get to download any books yet - doing that now! I am a little bummed that the Whispernet doesn't work in my area (though I do have a few more places south of here to test it) but I was expecting that anyway. Now I am going to have to decide what skin and M'edge cover I want!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> My Kindle arrived yesterday! Of course I was so tired from work I didn't get to download any books yet - doing that now! I am a little bummed that the Whispernet doesn't work in my area (though I do have a few more places south of here to test it) but I was expecting that anyway. Now I am going to have to decide what skin and M'edge cover I want!!!


Congrats Miss Molly, have fun kindling!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats Miss Molly!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Miss Molly and off to accessories you go!   Please let us know what cover and skin you decide on.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

December 15-Jan 1 <-- yes they moved the date AGAIN. So it might be till next year when I get my baby kindle.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh that has to be painful to keep seeing your date go back instead of forward.  Hang in there, they may surprise you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Molly and Chobitz...I feel your pain..  

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> December 15-Jan 1 <-- yes they moved the date AGAIN. So it might be till next year when I get my baby kindle.


*What a bummer chobitz.*


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!
I like the Tree of Life and Raven Oberon covers (though if Creek Bed Maple was available as a Kindle cover I would definitely get that one) and the two-tone M-edge covers..... I will probably get one Oberon cover and one M-edge cover, but still have to decide which one from each.. lol. And there are so many skins... I will let you all know what I decide!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Chobitz..... what a crummy deal...... but hang in there.... it is worth the wait (I waited for 8 months to get enough $$ saved to order mine so I understand the wait!).  We're all rooting for you and we'll try to help you pass the time while you're waiting.  

Miss Molly..... we're so happy for you..... keep us updated on your accessory search!!


----------



## bartoloa (Nov 30, 2008)

bartoloa said:


> Ordered 2 on 18 Nov 08
> Shipping Estimate: 15-18 Dec 08
> Delivery Estimate: 22 Dec 08 - 2 Jan 09


Received shipping confirmation this evening. Both Kindles will be here on 9 Dec 08! Woo Hoo!! 

Austin


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Austin!

L


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

bartoloa said:


> Received shipping confirmation this evening. Both Kindles will be here on 9 Dec 08! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> Austin


This is very exciting! You are getting it much earlier than expected! Now I won't be able to stop checking my status. My due date is still holding at Dec 16-19 (one day shipping). Hopefully it will ship a little sooner than expected. I better get myself in gear and get a lot done at home so that I can take time with Kindle when it arrives.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats Austin!

I wonder if people ordering the refurbs and cancelling their other orders has helped move up some of the delivery dates?


----------



## KeyboardKat (Dec 3, 2008)

I am a little late, but mine came Dec. 1, a day earlier than the first date they gave me. I had to wait about 3 weeks for it. I want to put in an SD card, but don't want to hassle with taking this thing out of the cover again. I finally got the little slot in without the back cover coming off. 

I really do like it otherwise, even though I can't get the Whispernet at my house. It's _great_ to read on; somehow faster reading than a book (has anyone else ever thought that?)

Maybe it's the batteries they are out of, delaying machine shipments?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I enjoy reading with my Kindle more and I find I can read fro long periods with it before my eyes get tired.

Go ahead and put that SD card in.  Once you do, you wont have to fool with it anymore.

I think my SD card will get here today.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## holtlake (Nov 29, 2008)

I ordered Nov. 27th and the arrival window is Feb 19--Mar 4!  Hoping it may come earlier.

That could happen. 

I already got an SD card and have read Windwalkers entire intro book.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on your first post hotlake and on having a due date for your precious delivery!   Please go to Intro/Welcome Board and tell us where you are from, what type books do you enjoy? I hope you have as much fun here as I do. Check out bookclubs starting in Jan in The Book Corner.

Happy Kindling,
Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Holtlake and welocme to the boards!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KeyboardKat said:


> I really do like it otherwise, even though I can't get the Whispernet at my house. It's _great_ to read on; somehow faster reading than a book (has anyone else ever thought that?)


Many of us have noticed that we read faster. I think it's because of the adjustable font.


----------



## Micdiddy (Nov 29, 2008)

KeyboardKat said:


> I really do like it otherwise, even though I can't get the Whispernet at my house. It's _great_ to read on; somehow faster reading than a book (has anyone else ever thought that?)


Yeah I think so too. I think 'cause a page can go by so quickly you just keep turning and turning, whereas in a DTB sometimes even a page seems like an effort so if there's a break you want to take it and do something else for a while.
I don't know, I just made that up, but it does feel like I'm reading faster.

Which reminds me, though, anyone else kind of annoyed of the location thing? Can't they do a location and page # the first staying the same no matter what font and the second changing? 'Cause I like to know if the book I just read was 300 or 1,000 dtb pages.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

> Which reminds me, though, anyone else kind of annoyed of the location thing? Can't they do a location and page # the first staying the same no matter what font and the second changing? 'Cause I like to know if the book I just read was 300 or 1,000 dtb pages.


So far no. If i want to know how big a book is, I compare the Kindle book to a 'real' book or as they say here DTB.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Does Amazon tell how many pages when reviewing a DTB?


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Dori said:


> Does Amazon tell how many pages when reviewing a DTB?


Yup. So if you're that interested, just look up the DT counterpart to your Kindle book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dori said:


> Does Amazon tell how many pages when reviewing a DTB?





Kimblee said:


> Yup. So if you're that interested, just look up the DT counterpart to your Kindle book.


Actually, if you look at the Amazon page for the Kindle file, in most cases it gives both the file size and the number of pages in the original paper publication. It's called "Print Length" and you'll find it under Product Details.

Ann


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I just got an email from Amazon that my order shipped  (confused... on a Sunday?)

It says the estimated date of arrival is on Dec. 11th!  Sucks I can't open it till the 25th :/  though the husband informed me we could exchange gifts on the 21 since we celebrate the solstice but I really want to open my Kindle in front of the family... so I can convert them all (muhaha!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep, they will start shipping out orders on Sunday.  Overnight stuff, two day stuff and then the rest of the cheap ones.


----------



## Beth (Nov 20, 2008)

Um, so the original Kindle that I ordered shipped yesterday!  It'll be here by Friday.

I got my refurb last Thursday...and was going on tonight to cancel my original since the refurb was *perfect.*  

The husband is ready to kill me - I emailed a girlfriend I know was looking to buy one after I had ordered to offer it to her first.  (At cost, of course.)  He wants me to put it on ebay immediately, LOL!  I'm insisting on offering it to friends first   I don't want bad Kindle karma!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I got Pheobe friday. She is working like a dream and is asleep like a baby right now. Poor thing spent 2 hours downloading samples and books!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

What a sweet friend you are Beth. Don't let hubby talk you out of it. I am sure your friend will love you for it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes Beth...you are very kind. And good kindle karma is a good thing!

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Beth said:


> Um, so the original Kindle that I ordered shipped yesterday! It'll be here by Friday.
> 
> I don't want bad Kindle karma!


Beth -

Congratulations on another Kindle shipping date, & I agree with you.

Friends & family definitely deserve a first shot over any potential Ebay transaction <infinitely worse karma >

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beth said:


> Um, so the original Kindle that I ordered shipped yesterday! It'll be here by Friday.
> 
> I got my refurb last Thursday...and was going on tonight to cancel my original since the refurb was *perfect.*
> 
> The husband is ready to kill me - I emailed a girlfriend I know was looking to buy one after I had ordered to offer it to her first. (At cost, of course.) He wants me to put it on ebay immediately, LOL! I'm insisting on offering it to friends first  I don't want bad Kindle karma!


Beth you are the kind of friend I like!  That is so sweet and your friend will love you for it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I can understand your husband being upset but we all know you wont have any trouble selling that extra Kindle, especially at cost.  There's nothing to really worry about.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I've already posted the "Official Waiting for Arrival" thread but I'll post it here too.

TODAY IS MY DUE DATE! I'm on pins and needles, with my shoes on so that I can rush out the door when the UPS man comes.

If he doesn't hurry, I'll be too exhausted to enjoy it. I've got a million things to do and am making myself nuts watching the window!

Lynn M


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope yours doesn't come like mine did, at 7:42PM  It makes for a very long nerve wracking day.

If I were you, I'd leave a note for the UP guy and go to th post office. On the way you might just see him in town somewhere and you can hijack...ask him for your package.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

love2read said:


> I've already posted the "Official Waiting for Arrival" thread but I'll post it here too.
> 
> TODAY IS MY DUE DATE! I'm on pins and needles, with my shoes on so that I can rush out the door when the UPS man comes.
> 
> ...


How exciting Lynn M!! I didn't realize today was *the* day. Keep us posted.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I hope yours doesn't come like mine did, at 7:42PM  It makes for a very long nerve wracking day.
> 
> If I were you, I'd leave a note for the UP guy and go to th post office. On the way you might just see him in town somewhere and you can hijack...ask him for your package.


Good idea! I'll drive around and see if I can stalk find him.

Lynn


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Shhh be vewy vewy qwiet...I'm huntin UPS man!  

Good luck!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

IT'S HERE!!!!!! I have the unopened box in my hands. I don't how any of you can wait till Christmas knowing it's in your house!! You are a much stronger person than I am.

Here it goes! It's time to open the wonderful box!

Lynn M


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

We need an "I am on Kindle Watch" banner for those of us that are still in this catagory.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations, love2Read!!  Oh the excitement....I remember it well!!  Happy Kindling!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

love2read said:


> IT'S HERE!!!!!! I have the unopened box in my hands. I don't how any of you can wait till Christmas knowing it's in your house!! You are a much stronger person than I am.
> 
> Here it goes! It's time to open the wonderful box!
> 
> Lynn M


Gosh, we haven't heard from L2R in quite a while. I think she's in Kindlerapture.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Gosh, we haven't heard from L2R in quite a while. I think she's in Kindlerapture.


Well, I've resurfaced, but only for a short time.

My first impressions:

It's about the size I expected.

I don't understand all the fuss about it being ugly that I've read over and over on Amazon boards.

I don't agree with that at all. The only thing I don't like about it is the cover design. I like everything about the device.

I'ts a little heavier with the cover attached but I will get used to that soon.

I keep accidentally pushing the next page button so I will have to get used a more position for holding it.

I was surprised at how many samples that kept downloading when I first turned it on. I knew I had clicked on a lot but I didn't realize how many.

I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate. That's a little confusing at the moment and I keep getting into places and have to figure out how to get back to the Amazon User Guide.

But WOW!!!! What an amazing device. It is definitely love at first sight. I can see myself lost for hours at time in a good book.

I've known about the Kindle for a year now and I don't know what took me so long to buy it.

Back to reading!!!!

Lynn M


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate. That's a little confusing at the moment and I keep getting into places and have to figure out how to get back to the Amazon User Guide.


You can always go home again. That's the little house on the bottom row. Then find the book you want to get back to where you want to be. If you have them sorted by author or title alphabetically, you can go directly to each letter of the alphabet using the keyboard. If you sort by most recent, which I tend to do, you can use the numbers to go to pages 1 to 9 of the 'home screen'. 'Course, I have 13 pages now so it's less useful. . . .

Have fun!

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Kindling Lynn! The accidental page turn will be resolved within 24 hours (at least it was for me) The more you use it the easier the navigation becomes. I referred to Leslie's FAQ quite often in the beginning.

Linda


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Just got my email from Amazon that my Kindle (Cynnau - that's Welsh for Kindle) is on the way and will be here on Wednesday!! That's two weeks earlier than the delivery date they'd given me (I ordered on 11/21). So far they're just showing that it shipped today, but no distribution location yet. So glad I changed my shipping to 2-day -- I'd hate to wait all weekend knowing it was only a few hours away. I'm tempted to rearrange my schedule so I can be here ... guess I'll just ditch the gift shopping part of my trip on Wednesday and head back as fast as I can after my meeting 

Glynnis
Hawdd cynnau tan ar hen aelwyd
It is easy to kindle a fire on a familiar hearth 
Welsh Proverb


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats Lynn M on receiving your kindle and to you, Glynnis on your upcoming delivery!


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

wavsite said:


> While I am fortunate enough to already have mine, I ordered a second one for a Christmas present for my husband. So:
> 
> Ordered Nov 21
> Expected Delivery Dec 17-22
> ...


Well, we got lucky - his arrived yesterday! Over a week early, woot!

Took it out, plugged it in, and started sending books from my pre-existing Kindle library on Amazon. I'm hoping that the wider variety of books I read on the Kindle will entice him to explore other genres, so far I've only been able to get him to read Jim Butcher books and various "high fantasy" series. (he was NOT a reader when we met, so I'm working on it!)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

wavsite said:


> Well, we got lucky - his arrived yesterday! Over a week early, woot!
> 
> Took it out, plugged it in, and started sending books from my pre-existing Kindle library on Amazon. I'm hoping that the wider variety of books I read on the Kindle will entice him to explore other genres, so far I've only been able to get him to read Jim Butcher books and various "high fantasy" series. (he was NOT a reader when we met, so I'm working on it!)


WOOT WOOT! That is great news. That is one thing Leisel has done for me, I am reading genres I would have never even considered before and enjoying them. Another great Kindle feature and I also credit the great people here on Kindleboards for the suggestions. I like this word of mouth much better than reading a review.

Linda


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree, Linda. The word of mouth recommendations are terrific.

L


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Mine was shipped 12-3 and expected to be delivered today, but sadly no Kindle in my mailbox


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Mine was shipped 12-3 and expected to be delivered today, but sadly no Kindle in my mailbox


Aaargh! Hopefully tomorrow! (Did you check your bushes outside your house?)

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Mine was shipped 12-3 and expected to be delivered today, but sadly no Kindle in my mailbox


Oh, that's so sad. Keep us posted, please?

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Mine was shipped 12-3 and expected to be delivered today, but sadly no Kindle in my mailbox


Keep us posted, I bet tomorrow will be your delivery day!
Linda


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, that's so sad. Keep us posted, please?
> 
> L


I just checked the tracking and it's waiting for me at the post office to pick up. We have a locked community mailbox and DH thinks the lock may be broken... so off to the PO I go tomorrow to wait in a llllooooooooonnnngggg line!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

It's easy to see why all of you that have had your Kindles for a while are still so excited about it. 

This is day 2 and I absolutely love it. For those of you still waiting, it's well worth the wait!!

The screen in so clear and the the ability to change font size plus the whispernet feature are just the best!

As long as I read it in the cover I don't accidentally change pages. It hasn't been too much of a problem since the first few accidental page turns.

I was so surprised that Amazon offered so many free books today!

I have also downloaded several others since that wonderful ability to download samples is available.

I did remember to come to this site and download from here  

Thanks so all of you for your kindness and wonderful suggestions and help!

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> I just checked the tracking and it's waiting for me at the post office to pick up. We have a locked community mailbox and DH thinks the lock may be broken... so off to the PO I go tomorrow to wait in a llllooooooooonnnngggg line!


At least you know where it is, safe and sound and warm, and that you'll have it tomorrow! Wahoo! Let us know when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone know why things are delivered by different means?? I always get my Amazon stuff delivered by UPS. My original Kindle order came by UPS. The replacement was overnighted and came by FedEx, yet some people seem to receive their Amazon orders by USPS... what determines how items are delivered by Amazon? Just curious... until I came to KB, I always assumed UPS was the only delivery method from Amamzon.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

that would be the difference between standard shipping, two day shipping and overnight shipping.  Different companies for different needs.  Also which ever one is more convienent for the area you live in.  Some areas are primarily UPS while others are primarily Fed Ex.  of course USPS is everywhere.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks... We have a huge UPS center here so I guess that would explain why all my deliveries come in the brown trucks! I usually do standard ground or 2 day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Angela said:


> thanks... We have a huge UPS center here so I guess that would explain why all my deliveries come in the brown trucks! I usually do standard ground or 2 day.


We live a half mile from the local FedEx center and all of our Amazon stuff comes UPS.  We hate UPS. The driver is always back in his truck and headed down the road by the time I answer the doorbell.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> Just got my email from Amazon that my Kindle (Cynnau - that's Welsh for Kindle) is on the way and will be here on Wednesday!! That's two weeks earlier than the delivery date they'd given me (I ordered on 11/21). So far they're just showing that it shipped today, but no distribution location yet. So glad I changed my shipping to 2-day -- I'd hate to wait all weekend knowing it was only a few hours away. I'm tempted to rearrange my schedule so I can be here ... guess I'll just ditch the gift shopping part of my trip on Wednesday and head back as fast as I can after my meeting
> 
> Glynnis
> Hawdd cynnau tan ar hen aelwyd
> ...


Glynnis -

This is awesome!

Only 24 hours left before the Kindlebonding begins 

Marci


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Mine was shipped 12-3 and expected to be delivered today, but sadly no Kindle in my mailbox


My Kindle is HERE!! Woo Hoo! I'm having a blast playing with it. I had to go to the post office to pick it up. The line was actually pretty short but the lady spent 20+ minutes in the back looking for it-I just knew it was lost on post office land somewhere!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> My Kindle is HERE!! Woo Hoo! I'm having a blast playing with it. I had to go to the post office to pick it up. The line was actually pretty short but the lady spent 20+ minutes in the back looking for it-I just knew it was lost on post office land somewhere!


WOO HOO! Congrats Mom, you are going to love it. Please post after you've played a while and let us know what you think. Oh happy day!

Happy Kindling,
Linda


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Angela said:


> Does anyone know why things are delivered by different means?? I always get my Amazon stuff delivered by UPS. My original Kindle order came by UPS. The replacement was overnighted and came by FedEx, yet some people seem to receive their Amazon orders by USPS... what determines how items are delivered by Amazon? Just curious... until I came to KB, I always assumed UPS was the only delivery method from Amamzon.


There are several factors
1)Super Saver vs 2 day vs overnight
2)where it is coming from and where it is going (for example the same item going to California might be cheaper via UPS, but cheaper via USPS going to New York)
3)weight-light weight items are generally cheaper via USPS (DVD's, etc)
4)item being shipped (for example, if I order just 1 or 2 books is comes USPS Media mail becasue it is the cheapest)
5)convenience


----------

